# Hudson chased into street, struck by car.. I'm beside myself



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

Friends,

This morning on our typical loop in Riverside park (which is mostly enclosed) Hudson and I were training in a field with fences on 3 sides. His off leash OB has always been on point. Mid-training session two off leash dogs barreled towards us and Hudson got spooked. He's a bit nervy but has never acted like that before. He ran towards our apartment (6 blocks away) and into the street and was struck by a car. Even typing that makes me feel like I'm going to vomit.

By the grace of god he wasn't killed, but he badly injured his right hind leg. There's no fracture but the wound was so bad stitches wouldn't work to close it. We're going to be monitoring the progression with 3 times weekly dressing changes and are going to my parents house tomorrow so my walk-up (5 flights) apartment doesn't hinder his healing process.

I know this is all my fault. I am absolutely heartbroken, feel like a failure, a fraud and the worst is I almost lost one of the most important things in my life. I just did not foresee an event like this happening, especially since it was so abnormal on all fronts. Newly single, I carried Hudson with my the super from my building (who is an angel from heaven) bleeding to our vet around the corner. I was shaking and so upset and covered in blood from his leg I can't even begin to describe the scene. He's at the vet currently overnight mostly to avoid the stairs at our place but also just as a precaution. I'm going to be getting a second opinion on the wound healing diagnosis tomorrow - I just need some support from y'all or a similar story, even someone to yell at me because it's what I deserve. 

I'll never forgive myself if he isn't 100% after this because he so loves to run with me and train. I've totally let him down. I was supposed to protect him and he ran away home out of fear. I didn't do my job. Please pray for his recovery... I will never recover from this it seems, it was so traumatic.

:crying:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Shtuff happens. I hope he is ok. My first dog, I ended up chaining because of my aversion to crating and he was literally eating me out of house and home. He broke his chain and got run over and shattered his fore leg. It did heal, but crooked. It needed for them to put a rod in it but that would have costed thousands, and at the time I was working full time and going to school full time, and living on my own, and not making enough to pay for anything. 

Yeah, I have a lot of guilt about my first dog. I made a lot of mistakes with him. I also learned a LOT from him. I never got another dog hit by a car. I never chained a dog out again. I learned that crates can be our friends, but kennels are even better. I also learned that sometimes we make mistakes, and some can be very bad, but we only make it worse if we don't take anything away from them. 

Thank God your dog is alive. I read a story of a dog owner who took his dog to a park and let the dog off-lead, and in a heartbeat the dog darted across a street and was dead that fast. What a horrible thing. You are out there going to play with your pup, and something happens you just can't take back. You had a reprieve. The changing of bandages and healing of this wound will be a labor of love for you. Hoping for a full recovery on your dog. Get a long-line for when he is ready to play at the park again. 

And trust me, many of us train off-lead in areas that are not completely fenced. I have. We pick times when the chances are slim that there will be any interference. At the end of the day, though, sometimes we just were luckier. Or maybe, we cannot avoid every accident that might possibly happen and still have a great life with our dogs.


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

@selzer thank you so much for your kind reply. I guess we are all doing the best we can and must learn from our mistakes. I will never ever make this one again, and I'm in a constant state of prayer/panic hoping he makes a full recovery.. I'm seriously wondering how people have children and don't drive themselves mad with worry 24 hours a day. 

But I am so thankful to have the chance to learn from this mistake with Hudson as it could have gone much much differently. And then there's the crushing guilt like I don't deserve him at all - and he certainly didn't deserve this


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Hey, I'm so sorry you and Hudson have had an accident. You don't need someone to yell at you and it's not what you deserve, here's my heartfelt hugs to you (XOXOXO). You could not possibly have foreseen the accident happening, with Hudson's off leash OB always being on point. If you hadn't had this OB history with him, you would have had him on a long line. It was an accident.

I've had expensive and ongoing medical expenses with my dog, and to top it off, I found a lump on him last week. It's a 75 minute drive to my vet, I felt like bawling all the way there. I found if I made myself smile (grimace really), I was able to control the emotions and tears. (My face was telling my brain I was happy). I got the test results back the next day from the aspirated lump, it definitely wasn't cancer, and I would have grieved over nothing.

Look what's gone right. Hudson wasn't killed, the vet was round the corner, he got prompt medical attention, there was no fracture, you had your super to help you get Hudson to the vet, you can go to your parents home for his recovery. 

You are coming from a place of heartbreak, trauma, shock, grief and guilt. You have Hudson, and he will get better. Now is the time to have some chocolate, all your Easter stash if you want. With my deepest empathy, sympathy, and prayers.


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

@Dunkirk thank you so much ...the logistical maelstrom that ensued after he was hit did play out much less chaotically than I had thought, and you're right I have so much to be thankful for. We can only go up from here, one foot in front of the other (and me GLUED to his side)

I really appreciate what you said about forcing the smile, I think it's the only way I'll keep myself from crying until May, that and copious amounts of Hudson snugs and allll the Easter candy I can wrangle from my nieces and nephews


----------



## SlipperyRug (Apr 24, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the accident, but once he’s all better at least you know what you need to work on. That immediate and firm down. 

All you can do is your best. I had a friend with a massive Springer Spaniel, this dog dropped a pit bull that had broken his lead at our local trail and gone after my friend. Aside from that, the dog was bit by a Brown Recluse right there on his anus. Eventually it was.. bad. The vet had to remove all the dead flesh from around his year and there was no way to close all the wounds back up. The vet didn’t give him very good odds to say the least, but my friend and his dad just did the best they could. Cleaned and changed bandages constantly, and he eventually made a full recovery. They told me just keeping him positive and happy went a long way in their opinion. 

So, you stay positive and do what you need to do.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Life with dogs can be a rollercoaster. Live and learn is really all you can do. We all want that 100% off leash control, and I have worked hard to get as close to that as possible. But, still, there is always a chance. And often a new dog owner despite their best intentions just doesn't have the skills yet to properly train, or something totally unexpected happens. 

No blame from me at all, I am just so sorry to hear you are going through this. 

I hope he makes a full recovery. Two years ago my biggest dog got kicked by a moose and it fractured his femur. So stressful. And very expensive to the point of forcing me to take an extra summer job. The incredible part for me was how gentle and sweet my dog was with me, even in severe pain. Their soul seems to shine through when they are injured. 

But they are worth it, and we just have to do all we can to keep them safe, but also give them the freedom to be a dog.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I am so sorry to read this. But, as several have noted, he's alive and so are you, you got him good vet care immediately, and the prognosis sounds good. I think it's a good idea to get a second opinion about the wound; I also think it's a good idea to research the latest info on wound management while you're waiting to bring him home. The worst thing you could do now is to continue to berate yourself for simple mistakes anyone could have done. You both were just unlucky, IMO, cause stuff happens. I agree with others, give yourself a break, learn what you can from this, cherish that boy and move on.

Aly


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Life always knows how to humble us and it sure is a crazy ride. So easy for crap to happen it just takes the right ingredients in the right moment and anyone is vulnerable to it - anyone- I have two dogs hit by a car in the past and one not so lucky. Many prayers and do not beat yourself up - please - it’s what we do best and should not. I’m so glad your boy is okay and wishing him many healing thoughts.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Even in our fenced in front yard our big-boy got himself seriously hurt in a way we could never have anticipated. The emergency vet in our town took excellent care of him and today would never even know how badly he got hurt. 

I pray that no infection sets in, your own nerves settle down because you need to be strong for him, and thankful that your folks can help with the recovery process. I bet the driver of the car feels terrible, too. By definition, we never see accidents coming but are almost always wiser after them.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Stuff happens... Last fall, I did what I've done thousands of times: let my dogs out of the house to go for a ride in the car. They are usually so eager to go that they run around the car in circles while waiting for me to let them in.

Only this time, my younger female ran out in the road, and got hit by a car. 

Fortunately, she was okay. She had a partially collapsed lung and some minor bleeding in her liver, but stabilized overnight at the veterinary E.R. and was able to come home the next day.

Wishing your dog a speedy recovery!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I once thought I latched a gate in below zero weather, it didn't catch. My lovely, best Lab ever got out, struck and killed by a snow plow, always in my heart and guilt. I'm so glad Hudson is in good hands and will recover. Stuff happens and we have to go on. Take care, and go love your boy.


----------



## debr1776 (Feb 4, 2018)

We've all had things happen to our dogs (or kids) that we'll never forgive ourselves for. For me, it was an incident very much like yours. But we can't be perfect, and we shouldn't beat ourselves up over that imperfection. 

It sounds like you reacted incredibly quickly and are getting your pup good veterinary care. And I know you'll be there every step of the way for his recovery. Hang in there. <<hugs>>


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

In my thoughts and prayers. Try not to beat yourself up so bad. Prayers to a speedy full recovery and the universe balancing the scales so something equally or of greater good comes for you and your pup. Hugs


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm sorry this happened to Hudson but even as bad as it was there is so much to be thankful for as others have said.

I hope you free yourself from any guilt reguardless as to whether Hudson heals with a perfect gait or with a slight limp. Neither will have an impact on how Hudson feels about you. This is the beauty of dogs. When they bond, the bond is unconditional. All Hudson knows is that something hit him and you were there to take care of him. That is all that matters.

From my own experiences with accidents with both my kids and my animals, imho, guilt serves no purpose. Introspection does but not guilt.

Think as Hudson would think, see that tail really wagging when you see him today and just feel his and your own joy that you still have much time together.

These are the experiences that make one wiser, more grateful and most of all shows just how much strength we have inside of us.

I know one thing, the bond between you and he will become stronger from this.

I hope Hudson heels quickly. My thoughts and prayers


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

Please don't blame yourself. There'd be 1000 what-ifs even if strange dogs hadn't come running up and spooked your dog. Who knows why he didn't run to you, or didn't follow your commands? The main thing is you got him to the vet quickly, and you're a responsible, loving owner. We can't foresee every accident though we can prevent many. As others have said, learn the right lessons from this and move on. I am very VERY happy that your Hudson wasn't killed and I wish you both many more happy days together!


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

Wow everyone thank you so much for all the kind words!!! I cannot begin to describe how it has lifted my spirits and made me change my perspective. I guess we are all just trying to do the best we can. You all have made today an easier day.

I will post a lengthier update in a bit, but I am absolutely getting a second opinion just waiting on xrays from yesterday to take with me to the new emergency vet. Hudson is being as "Hudson-ey" as ever... these pictures are pretty funny!


----------



## EyeDogtor (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm so sorry this happened, but it is no way your fault in the least. Prayers go out to you & Hudson! I'm so glad to see him up on his feet. Keep us all updated.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am so sorry that this happened to you and him. Your pain may be worse than his. Our dogs don't live inside a bubble; that would be bad. So things can happen. Please don't beat yourself up over this. Hindsight is 20/20 but we cannot live like that. His prognosis sounds good and it could have been dead easily but he is alive. Celebrate your luck.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry. I know you will take excellent care of Hudson and both of you will be just fine. Accidents happen in a heartbeat. They aren't intentional acts and they happen to all of us.

Praying for Hudson's full recovery and for your peace of mind.

HUGS!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

give Hudson some bone broth to help him heal.

he is probably on antibiotics ? so after give him probiotics and or fermented foods to reset his gut flora .

taking a different direction here ---

what is wrong with people? 

I mean , did they not see that you were training - could they not have had a little bit of (un)common courtesy and
kept their dogs on lead and let them zoom around elsewhere out of your range or waited till your
session was finished.

what responsibility do the owners of the two charging dogs have . Do they have a share in expenses?

"Mid-training session two off leash dogs barreled towards us a"


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Carm, people have NO BRAINS! I once was training my dog to ignore other dogs that were on their way to the dog park. One lady took that as an invitation to let her dog come up to mine and invite him to play!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not sure how well he knows the super? But allowing him/her to help you carry him in a stressful situation speaks well to his temperament. Just looking at some positives to draw from this. Hope he mends quickly.


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

Nigel said:


> I'm not sure how well he knows the super? But allowing him/her to help you carry him in a stressful situation speaks well to his temperament. Just looking at some positives to draw from this. Hope he mends quickly.


Oh I should have specified Hudson’s favorite person on the planet is our super! He walks Hudson daily while I’m at work and has experience with GSDs - he’s literally been like a knight in shining armor ?


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

A little update - and thank you for everyone that has been posting and for all the responses, knowing there’s a community who’s got huds back has been amazing and hearing he encouragement has helped mitigate my guilt somewhat. 

So we got a second opinion at an amazing emergency vet hospital in NJ yesterday and I’m so thankful. I didn’t have the best experience at our usual vet with this situation and it left me feeling uneasy about their overall diagnosis and treatment plan. 

I brought the X-rays with us and hadn’t gotten a chance to look at them until the emergency vet and I opened them together. Literally we spotted a fracture at the same time. I was furious! The vet two days ago ADAMANTLY said there was no fracture. It was displaced and was small but it’s still there and it’s horrible they missed it. 

After spending 3k there all in yesterday I am just baffled they could make such an egregious misdiagnosis. Anyways, the surgical team also assessed the wound dressed it the appropriate way and gave us a splint that is waterproof, removable and has a little hooflike guard on the bottom that now has my whole family calling Hudson hoofy. We’re taking humor anywhere we can get it this week. 

I digress... so I’m thrilled with the new vet we found and so happy I went with my gut to go - but I’m furious and want to get some if not all of the money I paid back - not that it’s that important - it’s more the principle and how poor the treatment, their communication, attitude and overall the experience was for Hudson and I. Anyone have a similar situation? 

Thanks again for the prayers and thoughts about Hudson, he’s such a trooper!


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

carmspack said:


> give Hudson some bone broth to help him heal.
> 
> he is probably on antibiotics ? so after give him probiotics and or fermented foods to reset his gut flora .
> 
> ...


I honestly didn’t even look back at the owners of the dogs (they were so far away) and was running my little heart out after him ? but you’re right I do feel their negligence and my poor judgement were both to blame, they weren’t even close enough to call their dogs off who likely wouldn’t have listened to recall either way. Ugh. 

He’s on pain meds and antibiotics and is doing a good job taking them. He’s a little stopped up in the pooping arena I’m sure due to the tramadol but otherwise hasn’t thrown up or anything GI related. But I will def do the bone broth suggestion anything to help as his wound is so bad. 

Any suggestions on getting the poop situation going? I’d have thought the 47827483 pill pockets a day would have sped it up a bit but last poop was midday yesterday and was small-ish for him. 

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

Heartandsoul said:


> I'm sorry this happened to Hudson but even as bad as it was there is so much to be thankful for as others have said.
> 
> I hope you free yourself from any guilt reguardless as to whether Hudson heals with a perfect gait or with a slight limp. Neither will have an impact on how Hudson feels about you. This is the beauty of dogs. When they bond, the bond is unconditional. All Hudson knows is that something hit him and you were there to take care of him. That is all that matters.
> 
> ...


You’re absolutely right - Hudson would be happy even if he could never fetch again as long as I was with him, which makes the guilt worse but also is why we get these dogs - and his happiness just seeing me after a night at the vets yesterday was the only thing I needed to see to know we’d be just fine. 

I’m so lucky he’s still here and happy and while he is VERY bored of bed rest he is still bringing me his toys and happy as all get out despite the pain. 

What a little trooper ❤


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

So very very sorry.....we went through something similar years back and I blamed myself....sometimes regardless of how careful we are and we think we've got everything covered.... still things just happen....impossible things to foresee. 

Thoughts and Prayers for Hudson's recovery and for You


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Had a frequent boarder that suffered from chronic constipation. The owner asked me to give him a small scoop of bran with his kibble. Canned pumpkin (NOT the pie filling!) is tolerated well by dogs, too, and is loaded with water soluble fibre, which should get things moving without causing the runs. It's the same sort of fibre that's in metamucil and works for both diarrhea and constipation!

Narcotics = constipation. I used to always suggest any of my nursing patients that were taking them go on laxatives. My favourites were soflax, a stool softener, and Senekot, a natural laxative from the senna plant. But I'd check with your vet first to see if it's okay to give these to a dog.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

That xray- what an obvious metacarpal fracture. How could the first vet have missed that? Needs new glasses? But your dog is alive and it could have been much, MUCH worse. So moving on to recovery-

About the wound too big to stitch. It will heal by second intention then. Here is a nursing article about wound healing. Wound Healing-A Process Almost All RNs Encounter | Notes from the Nurses' Station

You know, underlying our bodies and those of animals is what I call the pattern of perfection> the perfect creature. It is encoded in the genes. When there is illness or injury, the pattern is disrupted. But the body wants to return to the pattern of perfection and heals as best it can. It is some kind of miracle to see this happen. I know it was a horrible experience but now you can help this wound heal by second intention. And I am fairly certain you will see your dog return to the pattern of perfection.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Nurse Bishop said:


> You know, underlying our bodies and those of animals is what I call the pattern of perfection> the perfect creature. It is encoded in the genes. When there is illness or injury, the pattern is disrupted. But the body wants to return to the pattern of perfection and heals as best it can. It is some kind of miracle to see this happen. I know it was a horrible experience but now you can help this wound heal by second intention. And I am fairly certain you will see your dog return to the pattern of perfection.


It is a miracle. I have seen this in one of my Whippets in the past. Just before we put up a fence, one ran after a deer and came back with his chest ripped open. We could see muscle and tendons (talking about denial!) At the ER they patched whatever skin was there, some of it was missing and, long story short, it completely filled in with new skin but it remained hairless. He healed beautifully and lived happily for 14 years. But the guilt was enormous. How is Hudson's prognosis? I might have overlooked that. He looks content in the picture.
I assume the other dogs' owner cannot be blamed since all dogs were off leash. Disobedience, unfortunately, doesn't seem to be a factor in being guilty.


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

Nurse Bishop said:


> That xray- what an obvious metacarpal fracture. How could the first vet have missed that? Needs new glasses? But your dog is alive and it could have been much, MUCH worse. So moving on to recovery-
> 
> About the wound too big to stitch. It will heal by second intention then. Here is a nursing article about wound healing. Wound Healing-A Process Almost All RNs Encounter | Notes from the Nurses' Station
> 
> You know, underlying our bodies and those of animals is what I call the pattern of perfection> the perfect creature. It is encoded in the genes. When there is illness or injury, the pattern is disrupted. But the body wants to return to the pattern of perfection and heals as best it can. It is some kind of miracle to see this happen. I know it was a horrible experience but now you can help this wound heal by second intention. And I am fairly certain you will see your dog return to the pattern of perfection.


Seriously... every time I think about being told there’s no fracture 73834783 times I quake with fury. But like you said it’s not even the point, the point is getting Hudson healthy and his recovery. 

So the prognosis is very hopefully he’ll regain full mobility of the injured leg once the skin fills in and fracture heals. There’s one area where the skin looks like it could go either way so that would add just a few days beyond the 3/4 week window of recovery (at least for dressings and splint wearing) we discussed but the vet team is very very hopefully he’ll have no issue returning to full speed if all goes to plan. 

Given nothing in my life goes to plan I’m doing everything I can to help or at least everything in my control I.e. diligent about no jumping running etc etc he’s basically on crate rest with potty time. I even moved to my grandparents house for 2 weeks or more if needed to accommodate his injury (my five flights of stairs wouldn’t be good for ANY of this, neither would the vile streets of nyc during mud season). 

It’s been hard I will say navigating this now as a single human (yes can two weeks ago I parted ways with what I thought was a forever partner) and having my ex around would have made this so muc easier, but he is not worth even the words I just typed so Hud and I will navigate this with the help of my family (thanks mom and dad and pop pop) and our hearts. I did get frustrated (tried to internalize) tonight after taking him out for the 3738473rd time and no potty but I just gotta rememver to do the best I can and that he’s doing the same. 

He’s so freakin happy despite the pain I know he is in and I can sense he sees me hurting a lot too. The past 18 months have been rough but we’re in a big empty beach house, the sun was shining on us sitting on the deck today, we have everything we need and each day to be thankful for. If that’s not a gift in itself I don’t know what is. 

I’ll keep everyone posted and again, thank you for the continued support. It’s a game changer knowing we’re not alone in this and that people are checking in despite the chaos of their own lives. 

PS. He is super grumpy ?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

That's a pretty simple fracture, and should heal with no problem. Metacarpals are easy to heal, because the other bones help splint them.

As for the skin, just remember the [breed that can't be named], Caitlin, that the vets though might not survive after having her muzzle taped tightly shut for several days. She is now happy, healthy and has some scars on her muzzle that are only about 1/2" wide.

A young, healthy animal has amazing healing powers!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for the update; one of the reasons that I logged on today was to see if there was any news. First, good job getting a second opinion! Even in a highly stressed state, your brain was working just fine and you made the right decision. So, pat yourself on the back for that. Second, your boy looks as alert and happy as ever, so you're clearly doing all the right things. I second (third?) the suggestion about pumpkin (again, pure pumpkin not pie filling) to help keep things moving along. I keep cans of it on hand cause it's also good with loose stools. I've found that another thing to keep an eye on is his water intake. Often when recovering from a wound or surgery, etc., dogs don't drink as much as they should and reduced water can exacerbate/lead to 'backups' as well. I've sometimes added tuna juice to their drinking water to get them going. I've also used pedialyte (electrolytes) as an assist, when needed. 

Finally, I'd wait until things are further along the recovery path (and you've calmed down a tad) before deciding what to raise with your vet and how. Worse case scenario, you may decide to get another vet. If so, that's fine, but I wouldn't decide that now. Best case scenario, I'd think about how to raise the fact of the missed fracture (unemotionally, cause they need the feedback) and go from there. 

The most important thing is to continue the good care you've given him so far and pat yourself on the back for a job well done.

Aly


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

A little update on Hudson! He's doing well - started chewing his dressing a bit yesterday while I was at work and my mom was with him. She freaked out and took him straight to the vet, apple doesn't all far from the tree! We have started using the cone of shame and he is NOT happy - but anything to make sure he's back running around like a good as soon as possible. The vets say 3-4 more weeks of splint and twice weekly dressing changes.

I am SO lucky to have such a supportive family and that my mother was able to fly out to the east coast to help me. Seriously what would I do without my family and friends that have helped so much as well as all of you! Being newly single when this happened I was sure this would kill me, turns out it hasn't .. I've gotten to spend more time with Hudson and my mother, and got the change to sublet my apartment and take some time away from the craziness of new york city. I guess there's always a Silver lining.. feeling very grateful.

Some pictures from this week  most of them were from him being sedated during the dressing change (poor guy) so they are kinda funny.. but he's typically much more alert!


----------



## debr1776 (Feb 4, 2018)

That picture with his tongue hanging out sideways is so funny. It looks like he broke into your liquor cabinet! 

I'm so glad he's on the mend!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol! It sure does look like he out did himself lol! So glad Hudson is doing well. when it rains it seems to pour for sure. It is when family and friends shine like stars in the darkest of skies! So glad you have support through this crazy time! It helps so much! Hudson will be back in action in no time. Happy to hear the great update!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Aww...poor guy. Sending you and Hudson healing thoughts and prayers.... both physical and emotional. In the end, you both will be stronger and more bonded for the experience. How wonderful you and Hudson have your mom and your Pop Pop to help healing you both. Stay strong and continue to be positive. You got this *hugs*


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so glad your Hudson is recovering. Having all the support that you have is great. Sending thoughts and prayers for Hudson's continued recovery.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

*"Responsibility"*



carmspack;8976241what is wrong with people?
I mean said:


> 1) Most people are oblivious to things happening anywhere outside of a 20' bubble surrounding them.
> 2) The same set of people are typically unable (or it does not even occur to them) to consider that anyone or anything nearby might not love off-leash dogs. Owners of charging dogs just offer the excuse "they're friendly they just wanted to say hi". Could anyone prove otherwise?
> 
> We all have to watch out and anticipate the clueless doofuses out there who at best are annoying, and at worst can wreak real harm. Stay safe everybody!


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

If Hudson has to wear the cone much longer, you might look into a Novaguard head gear. My late Jaden had a front toe pad growth we battled trying not to remove it for 3 years. When we finally had to remove it, he had to not mess with it for 4 months. He could see better, eat, drink go through doors easier with it over the traditional cone of shame.. Prayers your little boy keeps healing.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

It seems like you've had a few things going on and your mother was obviously very worried about you and Hudson. What a wonderful thing for her to do to fly out and help you take care of your baby... but you are her baby 

I'm so sorry this has happened to you and Hudson, hopefully you will both be able to make a full recovery from this both physically and emotionally.

You love your boy, you are doing the best you can... that is all that anyone can ask.


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

We are a day under 4 weeks from the accident and OMG there's finally an end in sight! I thought I'd provide a little update on the Hudman since it's been about 3 weeks, $934394839483984 dollars, and 87 bandage changes since my last post about him (I don't know whether to laugh or cry about the cost of his care since it happened OH WELL)! 

Hudson is finally in the home stretch, I think where I last left off we were in NJ with my mom at the beach house having dressing changes every 2-3 days. That continued for until about the 12th when I had to leave on a work trip and for a wedding for 6 days and left him in the capable care of our trainer who also boards dogs in NJ (K9GT, Brady is the best of the best and we would be lost without him). Poor Brady got the brunt of Hudson's neuroses that started when I left him there - Hudson as we know is a nervy dude and I anticipated him getting a bit freaked - but from the first day he was there he started in on his bandages and pretty much didn't stop until i picked him up. He went through 5 cones, 6 bandage changes, eventually Brady put a camera on him to check every 20 minutes while training other clients. He also would wake up every 2 hours at night to check on him. LUCKILY, because the vet is onsite, his wound improved a lot during his time there with the daily dressing changes and his recovery made leaps and bounds. 

I picked him up at K9GT a week ago and we went back to Red Bank Veterinary Hospital (honestly I can't say enough good things about this place) to check-in on Hud's overall progress. Things looked good they said and we headed back to New York. It was a challenge having to go to the office I had someone stay all day with him on Thursday and Monday. Over the weekend however he started getting really agitated at his splint and I just knew something was off. So we headed to BluePearl Emergency Vet in NYC at 1 am on Saturday night to get it checked. Thank god we did, the splint had rubbed a sore raw and was digging into his heel. Poor little guy! We had it changed for a cool $700 (god help me) and had hoped that would last until today. NOPE.

Monday night I went with a friend to pick up dinner around the block and had a drink while waiting for the food. I didn't put a cone on him - bc he had EATEN THROUGH IT - ugh, but in the 25 minutes I was gone I came home to Hudson with bandages around his ears and his wound staring me in the face. So back to BluePearl we went, only a casual $400 this time (maybe I got the frequent flyer discount lol) for another bandage change. And here we are! 

Actually I'm quite glad I saw the wound on Monday night because it is healing up so well. I don't know if this is the right forum to show pictures of it and don't want to gross anyone out, but about 10 days ago it was approx. 9 cm and you could see tissue granulating nicely, but it was super swollen. Monday night there was barely any swelling and we're at 6 cm and closing. Pretty amazing how fast they heal. 

Otherwise, overall like I said we're in the home stretch. He is definitely bumming about having to abstain from our daily runs and training - the depression is no joke, but the meds are helping keep him relaxed and quiet while we let this thing finish healing. I anticipate xrays this weekend when I go to the vet in NJ (let's hope the cc works) but he's fine walking on that leg now no limping or anything just his cute little bandaged club foot. What a trooper. I never want him to feel scared and in pain like this again - and I'm so thankful he is still here. Can't wait to get back to normal life!!

PS. I'm meeting with the Medical Director at the Vet we initially went to right after the accident who misdiagnosed the X-ray. They had emailed me back finally a week after the accident saying the initial X-ray DID NOT show a fracture (really? are you blind) and the surgical team found it.... hmm interesting considering the wound is nowhere near the fracture. I plan on pursuing a full refund given the low level of care overall the blatant misdiagnosis that happened not to mention they then tried to lie and cover it up. Does anyone have any experience with this? I'm lucky because I have a friend who is a lawyer that is going to help - but I'm prepared to fight somewhat for it. I believe they should be held to higher standards of care especially given the costs. Let me know if you have any thoughts on this - I know this is not what matters most here, I just feel strongly that it's not right to get away with what they are doing. I'll keep y'all posted!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

He is such a handsome boy. I'm glad he's making progress. Thank you for keeping us updated on his recovery.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad to hear you and Hudson are on the homestretch. He looks great. sending wishes for a smooth finish.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

That sure was a whirlwind update. He looks really happy and somewhat mischievous in a few pics.

Glad to read how well he is s doing.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes wow that sure is a whirlwind update for sure! Hudson not the best patient but awfully handsome and I’m glad he is still healing well!!!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Poor Hudson! It sounds like he is making good progress tho! 
I love that last pic of him sleeping, I just want to stroke his soft cheek!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I laughed all through your update. Maybe it is late, but you sure have a great way with words, and it is good to see the humor in situations, otherwise life would just be depressing all the time. 

Glad Hudson is on the mend. Hope you have luck with whatever you can do about the misdiagnosis. These dogs aren't cheap, and that's for sure. 

Did he really eat through 6 cones? The lampshades? Did he crawl in bed with you with his lampshade on? I swear sleeping with a dog with a lampshade is like sleeping with six year olds and a toboggan. And, if the dog doesn't know what snoring is, and wakes you up every time you really start to sleep good... Been there, done that, got the t-shirt on that, Thanks Ms. Ninja!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

I like that Hudson has a Hudson's Bay candystripe bed!

And yeah.. I got a GSD because darn it, I was sick of having so much extra money and sleep!


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

Greetings!
I cannot believe it’s been so long since I’ve posted or been active on my favorite forum!! Not that anyone has been waiting with bated breath but Hudman is back in action!

Towards the end of May - more like beginning of June H’s wound closed for good. The bandage sore he had developed closed a few days after and all of his meds were stopped. I’m not sure I ever posted about all the medications he was on - pain meds, downers, all arounders LOL seriously we were just trying to get to the finish line... and we made it. 

For anyone who hasn’t read the whole saga - H was chased out of a park by two golden floodles on the morning of March 29th. He was struck by a car as he attempted to run home and I found him minutes later bleeding on my stoop. He broke his leg in two places (really his foot) and had a degloving of most of the skin/dermal layer south of his elbow. It was the worst day of my life (in an acutely horrible sense) and that’s saying something because the last 18 months have been almost laughable in terms of the bad news that’s been lobbed our way seemingly on a weekly basis. 

Anywhoodle, H diggity and I are in a much better place these days - now that I’m not having to worry about bandage chewing, infections, the thousands of dollars weekly spent while working and trying too exist amidst a whole host of travesties large and small. My cousin played a huge part in making us both whole again this summer - she is 20 and moved in with my in NYC for the summer while interning downtown. She got us out and about, helped take care of H, allowed me to take a breather and escape for a day or two here and there and got us running again. 

She left last week but we have since had my good friend, Anna, join our apartment squad, and Hudson adores her. She grew up with shepherds ...so she gets it. It’s amazing how sometimes while everything is going wrong the right thing or person is sent to help shovel the you know what along with you. 

Hudson and I have a new routine - up every morning at 7 for a 2-4 mile run (H does about 3 days a week, partly because i don’t want to overdo it and also because it’s been hotter than hades this summer). He loves it. I’m hopeful at some point in this lifetime I’ll feel comfortable with him off leash so we can train train like the good old days but for now I stick to in house training and late at night in an empty dog park. Baby steps, right?

As some of you reading know Hudson is a particularly nervy dingus with a somewhat rough early story so he wasn’t exactly mr. confident to begin with. Over the past year before the accident I had worked so hard to get his reactivity down and build confidence with training and sensible exposure (at the guidance of our trainer and you wonderful people). As I’m sure you can imagine recovering from and just having gone through the accident set us back a bit. He is doing great though and improving daily. 

I have to say that although this years been a wild horrible ride, I’ve found myself happier these days than ever. At the time of the accident I was a newly single dog mom - fresh off a break up two weeks prior - and literally laid on my kitchen floor while Hudson had surgery wondering (and sobbing) how id get through it. It took a village. It took a lot of money. It took my whole heart and broke it. But it also made me realize that happiness isn’t something someone else can give you. It’s getting through the bad stuff with the people closest to you as support and coming out the other side running. 

As I write this Hudson Is at my feet surely annoyed I’m not asleep. He’s lost a ton of weight (questions to follow) and has some badass scars to show for what happened, likely some I can’t see as well. To help mitigate the mounting debt I started a side hustle consulting gig which has become quite fun and is booming. I no longer look for my glass(es) of wine each night to downshift from the days events. We’re tired so each night with our new routine, but it’s a good tired. 

This post was pretty random, but I wanted to let everyone know what’s going on in the world of Hud and that no, this year didn’t kill us. We are, however, very ready for summer to end and for the fun and chillier weather of fall to bless us with lower humidity. I have a couple of questions - of course - just about Hudson and running etc if anyone has any insight... and of course some pics of the most attractive member of our household ...King Hudson ?

- Hudson lost weight during recovery and was never a good eater (two cups of acana grasslands with can of weruva wet food morning and night). He isn’t a breakfast guy but I feel like lumping all that food for him in one meal is too much ...thoughts?

- our new running routine likely is impacting his weight - should I feed more? More treats? Truly in the dark here. 

- any suggestions for ways to keep cool running in summer - I’ve heard of cooling vests and would love some feedback (I run with backpack so we have water etc)

- I think that’s it... good night from the big Apple!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Good morning and welcome back! What a great update and wonderful pics. Glad to see that you're both thriving and happy. 



Aly


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I have no advice about running, but just wanted to say that I'm glad to hear that Hudson has healed well, and that things are getting better! It's always nice to get updates.


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Such good news, so happy to know he is doing well!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So glad you and Hudson are doing well! City heat is a entire different kind of heat! Looks like we are getting a break for all that crazy heat in the days ahead. Adding extra meat to the diet may help adding weight.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

What a happy update. I don't have any advice for running as well...I don't run. But from the pictures you posted I don't see that Hudson is too thin. I'm sure he lost a good amount of muscle mass during his recovery and just needs some time to build it back up as you both continue to train and exercise. 
Again happy for both of you to come out the other side of a lot of bad with a good, happy outlook and big smiles. Continued success to you both!


----------



## Kairo's Dad (Jul 4, 2018)

I love a happy ending!!!


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

Good to learn of Hudsons RTD. 

Just wondering, did it take a specialist to reset the broken foot or did the corner vet do it. thanks and enjoy your runs with Hudson.


----------



## Soldes (May 15, 2018)

I am very sorry..

For the poor soul that left this amazing package of Devotion, Dedication and Resilience. Sunny days are here now, and your best friend will NEVER leave your side!


PS. you could also do modeling part time, that's easy money!:smile2:


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

We all love a happy ending! Thanks so much for the positive update. May the two of you have many, many happy years together!! Love the pics!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

Glad to hear he is doing well! I have no advice on the amount of exercise. Everybody has a different opinion on that. I think it is kind of up to you and H. I think he will let you know when enough is enough.

As far as prevention in the future, I have taught "down" randomly along our walks every morning. If I hear a dog coming around the corner, DOWN! If we are on a sidewalk in the neighborhood, and I hear a car coming from behind, DOWN! Just walking through a field, DOWN! Shasta has learned to drop like a rock. She is almost always off leash, but she is E-collar trained. If she took off for whatever reason, I can always stop her with the tap of a button. 

He does not look too thin to me. I have kept Shasta pretty thin to protect her joints while she is growing. I plan on keeping her thin. They are healthier when they are lean. 

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Great news, SO glad to hear that you're both healing well! On the running, all I can say is that you start slow and increase incrementally like any athlete would. Every dog I've owned, and personally that's only 3, have run much more than what is commonly suggested. And they all lived long, happy and injury free lives. Most GSDs that I've known could easily run 12 miles at 2 yrs old, and most could go considerably more. It's all about conditioning...do it incrementally and they're fine with it!


----------

